# Wall Leaves



## Scott Mac (Dec 1, 2010)

18mm,
f/5.6 at 1/4s, 
ISO 1600


----------



## Frequency (Dec 3, 2010)

Scott,

I think the composition and lighting could have been better; leaving the big portion void has affected the balance of the image, i am afraid

Further  a long DOF would have been more pleasing, i feel

Regards


----------



## ki_user (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the composition, the blank space gives a great lead in, great use of DOF gives a real sense of distance. If I was to crit and it's only a tiny thing, I'd boost the contrast to make the most out of the shadows and clone the marks on the wall.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 13, 2011)

ki_user said:


> Love the composition, the blank space gives a great lead in, great use of DOF gives a real sense of distance. If I was to crit and it's only a tiny thing, I'd boost the contrast to make the most out of the shadows and clone the marks on the wall.



I don't know that I could boost the contrast without blowing out part of the photo.

But you're right about the shadows. I should have used a stronger light source.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 14, 2011)

nothing wrong with the shadows for me. The image just looks two-tone and not enough composition to really shine.


----------



## Scott Mac (Jan 17, 2011)

daarksun said:


> nothing wrong with the shadows for me. The image just looks two-tone and not enough composition to really shine.



I don't understand what you mean. Can you extrapolate?

Thanks.


----------



## lauratuttle73 (Jan 17, 2011)

i like the use of negative space in this image


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea maybe crop this to be horizontal, cutting out that space of empty wall.


----------



## Althom (Jan 29, 2011)

Too much wall and the one leave is cut off on the left.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 29, 2011)

if you diagonally divide the image, you see one half is almost empty and the whole activity is on the other half; that is an imbalance, no?

Regards


----------

